# Leng bei Rostock



## BT-Holger (29. Februar 2004)

Hey ho,

jetzt hauts dem Faß den Boden aus!
Habe gerade mit einem Kumpel telefoniert der gestern Brandungsangeln in Warnemünde war. Er hat mir was unglaubliches berichtet, er selbst und weitere drei glaubhafte Zeugen bürgen für diesen Fang.
Gestern abend hat er beim Brandungsangeln einen 35cm Leng gefangen. Erst im Glauben eine größere Aalmutter gefangen zu haben, entpuppte sich das Fischlein dann als kleiner Leng. 
Wem sind solche Fänge bekannt, zumal der Fisch im Brackwasser gefangen wurde. 
Ich kenne diese vier Angler seit Jahren und weiß das deren Fangberichte kein Anglerlatein sind.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo Holger

Hab echt noch nie von unserer Ostseeküste etwas derartiges gehört.
Dazu noch ein so kleiner Leng.Bei einem größeren hätte ich ja noch daran gedacht das er sich in der Ostsee verirrt hat.


----------



## sonnenangler (29. Februar 2004)

hi!

na wunderbar...wenn´s so weiter geht brauchen wir bald nicht mehr so weit fahren...:m


----------



## Pete (29. Februar 2004)

holger, für so unwahrscheinlich halte ich das vorkommnis nicht, zumal sich die anzeichen mehren, dass zunehmend fische aus kattegat und skagerak auch südlicher gelegene bereiche der ostsee aufsuchen....es einfach eine kette schon zuvor gemachter beobachtungen: 1. zunehmend werden kleinköhler als beifang hin und wieder erwähnt (fehmarn), 2.großmengen an wittlingen wurden in den letzten beiden jahren in den monaten september/oktober vor warnemünde/kühlungsborn gefangen
3. seit letztem spätsommer wurden wieder bessere makrelenschwärme vor warnemünde gesichtet und befischt (die hatten sich die letzten jahre über langsam immer mehr südlicher in die ostsee hineinbewegt..)
meines erachtens hat es auch früher immer wieder berichte von zufälligen lengfängen in größeren ostseetiefen aus hiesigen berufsfischerkreisen gegeben...dafür gehen andere fischarten extrem zurück (va. steinbutt, aal)
vielleicht sind wir momentan doch zeuge eines allmählichen wandels auch der faunischen struktur der ostsee...


----------



## BT-Holger (29. Februar 2004)

@ Pete,

von Lengs im Lillebelt und vor Langeland hab ich ja auch schon gehört, aber im Brackwasser der Warnow?
Das mit den Makrelen und Köhlern kann ich ja immer noch irgendwie nachvollziehen. 
Tss, verrückte Welt!
Mal sehen wann der erste Great White vor`m Darss gesichtet wird.


c ya

Holger


----------



## Laksos (29. Februar 2004)

Jo, vor längerer Zeit hatte ich auch mal 'nen kleineren Leng vor Langeland vom Kutter aus gefangen; vielleicht findet ihr ihn ja auf dem Foto  :


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Das ist  ja was, vor Spodsbjerg in der Fahrrinne hatte ich vor Jahren auch mal einen Leng, der war auch gar nicht klein, sprich ganz schön groß  aber in der mittleren Ostsee ist das was ganz neues. Köhler, Makrele und Wittling gingen da schön öffter an den Haken. Aber ich denke das können nur einzelne Zufallsfänge sein mehr nicht.
Ich hätte aber auch nichts dagegen mal vor Meschendorf gezielt auf Steinbaißer zu fischen.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2004)

Das zeugt von einem interessanten Osteseephänomen.
Durch das kalte Wetter der letzten Tage läuft derzeit weniger Süßwasser in die Ostsee ein und erzeugt entsprechend weniger Druck. Gleichzeitig kühlt das Oberflächenwasser weiter ab (unter 4 Grad C) und das konstant wärmere Salzwasser aus den teiferen Schichten kann höher steigen. Dies führt zu einem vermehrten Zufluss von Salzwasser in den tieferen Schichten.
...und das bringt eben auch ein paar Skagerrak- und Kattegatfische mit.
Wenn meine Theorie stimmt, müsste es an den Belten derzeit einen spürbaren Strom von Nord nach Süd geben. Vielleicht kann das ja einer bestätigen.
Das für uns alle positive Resultat wäre eine deutliche Verbesserung der Wasserqualität im Lillebelt, die unter den letzten heißen Sommern doch ziemlich gelitten hatte !!!


----------



## Fischbox (29. Februar 2004)

Was wird nicht alles so in unserem baltischen Merr gefangen. Von diesem Schwertfisch haben doch bestimmt auch schon einige gehört, oder?! Ich finde das ist das allerschärfste überhaupt!!! 
Ist allerdings schon etwas her.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (29. Februar 2004)

Das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben, was es nicht alles gibt.
Bin erst seit 1,5 Jahren an der Ostsee unterwegs, ab heute aber aus einer ganz anderen Sicht


----------



## Waldi (1. März 2004)

Moin,
@fischbox, hatte Berichte in diese Richtung, sprich Schwertfisch um die 2 m, im letzten September als den größten Blödsinn abgehakt. Habe direkt an den Ufern am Mühlenstrom in Klausdorf Verwandschaft wohnen und bin natürlich öfters da. Habe eben in diesem Mühlenstrom schon oft geangelt und schön tolle Fänge gemacht. Als ich aber am Biertisch diese Geschichte hörte, dachte ich ernsthaft die wollen mich verarschen und das habe ich bis eben immer noch geglaubt. Wenn ich das nächste mal so auf dem Mühlenstrom meine Wobbler tanzen lasse sehe ich die gemeimnisvolle Unterwasserwelt mit anderen Augen.
Gruß
Waldi


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

@ ATS-Holger: auf alle Fälle wurde vor ein paar Jahren auch ein waschechter Conger auf Höhe Flensburg gefangen, der war über einen Meter lang!

Und Daniel hatte erst letztes Jahr beim Trolling vor Fehmarn einen strammen Köhler verhaftet.


----------



## Jetblack (1. März 2004)

ich hab's geahnt - ich werde meinen Traumheilbutt vor Bornholm erwischen!! 

Jetblack


----------



## FroDo (1. März 2004)

hallo,

nen "lange" vor "langeland" hatte ich auch schon,
da ich diesbezüglich nicht der einzige bin, drängt sich der verdacht auf, dass der name der insel durchaus programm sein könnte. :q

 #h


----------



## Karstein (1. März 2004)

*lach* @ Jetblack: versorgt ihr man lieber die Großdorsche dort! In der neuen F&F ist Jacob übrigens schon wieder lobend erwähnt, wenn auch speziell für´s Lax-Trolling.

Lange-Land... *smile*


----------



## ollidi (1. März 2004)

Eigentlich sagt man doch immer, wo die Kleinen sind, sind die Großen weit. Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen, was noch so alles in der Ostsee zu rümdümpelt, b.z.w. was in den nächsten Jahren noch so gefangen wird.


----------



## vagabond82 (1. März 2004)

Moin,

was es nicht alles gibt, in Dänemark wurde mir erzählt, dass im Hafen von Apenrade ein Schwertfisch einem Anglerr beim Molenfischen an die Rute ging. Der Fisch kam aber ab, der Fänger berichtete von seinem Erlebnis und wurde überall für Verrückt erklärt. Am nächsten Tag wurde der Fisch mit Angelhaken im Maul tot aufgefunden.&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; In der Lübeker Bucht sollen auch Köhler und&nbsp;kleine Lengs vom Boot gefangen worden sein. Außerdem stießen wir beim Schleppfischen bei Neustadt auf große Schwärme&nbsp;Stökermakrelen oder ähnlichem.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Kalle (1. März 2004)

Ich hab vor 2 jahren auch im Langelandbelt  2 Lengs und einen Köhler gefangen...
man wat hatte ich gestaunt..#v 
Na wenn ich nicht nach Norwegen kann, so wie dieses Jahr,dann kommt der Fisch eben zu mir nach Langeland :q


----------



## MichiHH (1. März 2004)

Noch ein paar kuriose Fänge...


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (2. März 2004)

@MichiHH

habe heute, in der aktuellen Fisch und Fang, einen kleinen Bericht darüber gelesen.:b 

Wollte dazu Berichten, da hast du mir ja die Arbeit abgenommen.:m


----------



## MichiHH (2. März 2004)

Hab ich gerne gemacht, kein Problem


----------

